# Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread (neu)



## Pokerclock (5. April 2009)

*Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread (neu)*

Um den mittlerweile gewachsen Watt-Sammel-Thread wieder etwas übersichtlicher zu machen sowie eine schnelle Übersicht zu gewährleisten, habe ich hier eine Auflistung angefertigt. Geordnet einmal nach Grafikkarten und einmal nach Prozessoren.

* Die jeweiligen Links führen zu den einzelnen Posts derjenigen, die die Leistungsaufnahme ihres Systems dokumentiert und im Watt-Sammel-Thread aufgeschrieben haben.*

 Ich habe vorerst Leistungswerte Außen vor gelassen, wo die Systeminformationen auf die Signatur oder andere Webseiten verweisen und nicht eindeutig auf den Post zu beziehen sind, um Irritationen bzw. Verfälschungen zu vermeiden.

Falls sich jemand in der Auflistung vermisst oder in einem falschen Bereich wieder findet, soll mir bitte eine PN schreiben, damit ich die notwendigen Änderungen vornehmen kann.

  Natürlich wird die Auflistung ständig aktualisiert.

* Bitte postet eure Ergebnisse NICHT hier in diesem Thread, sondern im Watt-Sammel-Thread. Schreibt auch eurer System in den Post hinein. Verweis auf die Signatur reicht nicht aus!
>>> ZUM WATT-SAMMEL-THREAD <<<

Im F.A.Q. Netzteil Thread findet ihr Antworten zu allgemeinen Fragen, sowie Schaubilder zum Thema Netzteil. Jeder sollte sich dort erstmal Informieren, bevor er/sie einen Thread startet. Der Kollege Rain_in_may84 hat sich viel Mühe dabei gegeben.
>>> ZUM F.A.Q. Netzteil Thread <<<

Falls ihr euch fragt, wie viele PCIexpress Stromstecker euer Netzteil hat oder das neue eurer Wahl, dann schaut mal hier vorbei
>>> ZUR NT PCIex Stromsteckerliste <<<

Hier findet ihr eine sehr ausführliche Erläuterung über die Unterschiede von guten und schlechten Netzteilen. Sehr lesenswert, wenn euch eure Hardware was wert ist!
>>> Zum Thread Gute gegen schlechte Netzteile <<<*

*Hat sich eure Hardware-Konfig. geändert oder wollt ihr eine neue Konfiguration in einen bestehenden Post ergänzen, so schreibt mir bitte ein PN, damit ich das in die Liste einfügen kann*.

 Denkt daran, notwendig sind Angaben zum System, Angaben zur Leistungsaufnahme in verschiedenen Last-Szenarien, ein Strommessgerät und etwas Zeit.

* Was ich persönlich noch begrüßen würde, sind Werte zu älteren Systemen, Werte von Notebooks oder ganz exotische Auswüchse einer Computer-Technik-Idee. Ebenso sind Angaben zu den sogenannten "Netbooks" sehr interessant (ASUS EeePC, MSI Wind etc.)*

*   Es gibt ein Tool, das die Akku-Belastung von Notebooks misst  Tool Download im Anhang.*

  Schema > Prozessor  Grafikkarte  Netzteil  Nick-Name  <<<<<<<<<LINK
  Oder > Grafikkarte  Prozessor  Netzteil  Nick-Name  <<<<<<<<<<<LINK

  Bei Fragen oder Anregungen einfach per PN melden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. April 2009)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread (neu)*

*INTEL*
*Übersicht nach Prozessoren geordnet*

Intel Core i3/i5/i7/i9

Intel Core i7 920 @ 2,4 und 3,8Ghz - Zotac 285GTX Amp! - Unbekannt - Fischi79 -

Intel Core i5 750 @ 2,667Ghz - MSI Radeon HD4870 - Silverstone 300W - D!str(+)er -


Intel Quad Q(X)9xx0/Xeon X3xx0

Intel Quad Q9550 @ 4,2Ghz - 2x Ati Radeon HD4870 X2 - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 850W - Rayd -

Intel Quad Q9550 @ 3,0Ghz - Sapphire Radeon HD4870 - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 430W - Firestriker -

Intel Quad Q9550 @ 3,8Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 8800GT - Be Quiet Straight Power 500W - rrallemann -

Intel Xeon X3220 (G0) @ 3,0Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 9600GT - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 430W - esqe -




Intel Quad Q6x00

Intel Quad Q6600 @ 3,56Ghz - MSI GeForce 280GTX - Sapphire FirePSU 625W - Olstyle -

Intel Quad Q6600 @ 3,51Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 285GTX - Enermax Liberty 500W - Incredible Alk -

Intel Quad Q6600 @ 3,00Ghz - 2x Nvidia GeForce 260GTX - Enermax Modu82+ 625W - ZockerM. -

Intel Quad Q6600 @ 3,2Ghz - 2x PoW Geforce 8800GT SLI - Enermax Liberty 500W - devon - 

   Intel Quad Q6600 @ 3,0Ghz  - XFX GeForce 8800Ultra  - Be Quiet Straight Power E5-700W - Mantiso90 -

Intel Quad Q6600 @ 2,4Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 8800GTX - Unbekannt - Doc_Evil -

   Intel Quad Q6600 @ 3,2Ghz  - Nvidia GeForce 8800GT  - Seasonic M12 500W  - Overlocked -
​   Intel Quad Q6600  - MSI GeForce 7900GS  - Enermax 433W EG465AX-V 430W  - Murxwitz -

   Intel Quad Q6600 @ 3,15Ghz  - Asus  GeForce 7800GT  - Enermax Liberty 500W - Desolation -

Intel Quad Q6600 @ 3,2Ghz - 2x Ati Radeon HD4870 - Corsair 750W - Genim2008 -

Intel Quad Q6600 @ 3,56Ghz - Ati Radeon HD2900XT - Seasonic S12 500W - Olstyle -

   Intel Quad Q6600  - Powercolor Ati Radeon X1950pro  - Be Quiet S.P. 400W  - Wannseesprinter - 




Intel C2D E8x00/ Xeon E3xx0

Intel C2D E8600 @ 4,0Ghz - 2x Nvidia GeForce 8800GT - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 850W - devon -

Intel C2D E8600 @ 3,17Ghz - 2x Nvidia GeForce 8800GT - Tronje Force Majeure 420W - devon -

Intel C2D E8500 @3,17Ghz - Nvidia GeForce GTX260 - Enermax PRO82+ 525W - PCGH-Premium-PC (Nvidia) -

Intel C2D E8500 @ 3,17Ghz - Ati Radeon HD4870 - Enermax PRO82+ 525W - PCGH-Premium-PC (Ati) -

Intel C2D E8400 @3,0Ghz - Nvidia GeForce GTX260 - Enermax PRO82+ 525W - PCGH-Intel-PC -

Intel C2D E8400 @ 3,9Ghz - AMD Radeon HD4870 - Enermax MODU82+ 625W - Digger -

Intel C2D E8400 @ 3,6Ghz  - Nvidia GeForce 8800GT  - Tagan BZ 1100W  StellaNor -

   Intel C2D E8400 @ 3,6Ghz  - ECS GeForce 8800GT  - BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 600 W - igoroff -

   Intel C2D E8400 @ 3,0Ghz  - Nvidia GeForce 8800GT  - Seasonic S12II 430W  - Ecle -

   Intel C2D E8400 @ 3,0Ghz  - Nvidia GeForce 8400GS  - Enermax EG465AX-VE(W) 465W  - StellaNor -

Intel C2D E8200 @ 2,66Ghz - Palit GeForce 9600GT - Enermax Infiniti 650W - Rain_in_may84 -

Intel Xeon E3110 @ 3,0Ghz - Palit Sonic Radeon HD4870 - Seasonic S12-II 330W - riedochs -




Intel C2D E6xx0

Intel C2D E6850 @ 3,7Ghz - XfX GTX280XT - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 650W - XfX_GTX280_XT -

Intel C2D E6850 @ 3,6Ghz - Powercolor Radeon HD4850 - Enermax Pro82+ 625W - wrath0203 -

Intel C2D E6850 @ 3,0 Ghz  - 2x MSI Nvidia GeForce 8800GT  - LC Power 850W  - Krasser11 -

Intel C2D E6750 @ 3,4Ghz - Palit GeForce GTX260 - Be Quiet Straight Power E5 450W - ruf!o -

 Intel C2D E6750 @ 3,64Ghz  - Leadtek GeForce 8800GT  - Sharkoon Phasetech 350W  - asus1889 -

Intel C2D E6750 @ 3,4Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS (G92) - Tagan 2Force-II 600 Watt - ghettohomie -
 
 Intel C2D E6750 @ 3,2Ghz  - Nvidia GeForce 8800GTX  - Be Quiet BQT E5-650W  - Mayday21 -

Intel C2D E6750 @ 3,2Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS (G92) - Corsiar VX450 450W - w00tification -

 Intel C2D E6750 @ 2,66Ghz  - XFX GeForce 8800GTS  - Be Quiet Straight Power 650W -  Letni - 

​ Intel C2D E6750 @ 2,66Ghz  - Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS  - Be Quiet Dark Power pro P6 530W  - benjasso - 

​ Intel C2D E6750 @ 2,66Ghz  - Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS  - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W  - benjasso - 

Intel C2D E6750 @ 2,66Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS (G92) - Corsair VX450 450W - w00tification -

​ Intel C2D E6750 @ 3,6Ghz  - Nvidia GeForce 8800GT  - Be Quiet 450W  - Dr.House - 

Intel C2D E6750 @ 3,66Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 8800GT - Be Quiet 450W - grubsnek -

Intel C2D E6750 @ 2,66Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 8800GT - Be Quiet 450W - grubsnek -
 
 Intel C2D E6600 @ 2,88Ghz  - Asus GeForce 8800GTX  - Hiper HPU-4M580 580W  - Bond2602 - 

 Intel C2D E6600 @ 2,4Ghz  - GeForce 8800GTX  - Thermaltake Toughpower 600W  - dereinzug - 

 Intel C2D E6600  - GeForce 8800GTX  - Enermax EG565AX-VE 565W  - PCGH_Daniel_W - 

​ Intel C2D E6600  - Leadtek GeForce 8800GTX  - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W  - Iyrell - 

Intel C2D E6600 - Nvidia GeForce 8800GTX - Unbekannt - Spinal -

​ Intel C2D E6600  - GeForce 8800GT  - Enermax EG565AX-VE 565W  - PCGH_Daniel_W - 

Intel C2D E6600 @ 3,38Ghz - 2x Ati Radeon HD4850 - Zalman ZM460B-APS 460W - AMDSempron -

​ Intel C2D E6600 @ 3,6Ghz  - AMD Radeon HD2900XT  - Enermax 600W NoiseTaker 600W  - jack06 - 

​ Intel C2D E6600  - AMD Radeon HD2900XT  - Enermax EG565AX-VE 565W  - PCGH_Daniel_W - 

 Intel C2D E6600 @ 3,0Ghz  - XFX GeForce 7900GTX  - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W  - Spooky - 

Intel C2D E6600 @ 2,4Ghz - Connect3D Radeon X1900 XT - Zalman ZM360B-APS 360W - xrayde (Lookbeyond) -

 Intel C2D E6600 @ 2,4Ghz  - Sapphire Ati Radeon X1800XT@PE  - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W  - the Canadier - 

Intel C2D E6550 @ 2,456Ghz - Sapphire Ati Radeon HD4850 - LC Power 550W - SlimShady99 -

Intel C2D E6400 @ 3,2Ghz - HIS Radeon HD4850 - Tagan TG400-U33 - Soldat0815 -

Intel C2D E6400 @ 3,2Ghz - Ati Radeon HD4850 - Unbekannt - majorguns -

 Intel C2D E6400 @ 2,93Ghz  - AMD Radeon HD2900pro  - Be Quiet BQT P5-470W-S1.3 ATX 470W  - Alahel -

Intel C2D E6300 @ 2,8Ghz - AMD Radeon HD4850 - LC-Power LC6550 550W vs. Enermax MODU82+ 425W - M4rtin -

 Intel C2D E6300 @ 2,4Ghz  - Ati Radeon X1900XT  - Be Quiet P5 520W  y33H@ - 




Intel C2D E5x00

Intel C2D E5200 @ 2,5Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 9800GT - Enermax PRO82+ 425W - PCGH-Silent-PC -



  
Intel C2D E4x00

Intel C2D E4500 @ 2,2Ghz  - Intel GMA X3100 (G31/33)  - Fortron FSP350-60HLN 350W  - xQlusive - 

Intel C2D E4400 @ 3,0Ghz  - Nvidia GeForce 9600GT  - Zalman ZM360B-APS 360W  - mFuSE -

 Intel C2D E4400 @ 3,2Ghz - Gainward GeForce 8800GTS (G92) - Be Quiet Straight Power 600W - Joshka - 

​ Intel C2D E4400 @ 3,0Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 7900GTX  - Tagan TG430-U15 430W  - mFuSE - 

Intel C2D E4400 @ 3,0Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 7900GTX - Zalman ZM360B-APS 360W - mFuSE -

Intel C2D E4400 @ 3,0Ghz - Intel GMA X3500 (GM35)  - Zalman ZM360B-APS 360W  - mFuSE - 

Intel C2D E4300 @ 3,1Ghz  - XFX GeForce 8800GTX@Ultra  - Enermax Liberty 620W  - kampfschaaaf - 

Intel C2D E4300 @ 2,67Ghz  - ASUS GeForce 8800GT  - Silverstone ST50EF-Plus 500W - mctmax - 

Intel C2D E4300 @ 2,7Ghz  - EVGA GeForce 8800GTS  - LC-Power LC6550 v.2.0-B 550W  - lexx0049 - 

 Intel C2D E4300 @ 2,4Ghz  - Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS  - Be Quiet Straight Power 450W  - TK-XXL - 


 

Intel Pentium E6xx0/E2xx0

Intel Pentium E6300 @ 2,793Ghz - Palit GeForce 250GTX - Corsair CX 400W - Junkie -

Intel Pentium E2180 @ 2,0Ghz - Ati Radeon HD3650 - Corsair HX520 520W - mFuSE -

Intel Pentium E2180 @ 2,0Ghz - Ati Radeon HD3650 - Corsair VX450 450W - mFuSE -

Intel Pentium E2180 @ 2,0Ghz - Ati Radeon HD3650 - Zalman ZM360B-APS 360W - mFuSE -

Intel Pentium E2160 @ 3,2Ghz  - Colorful GeForce 8600GT  - Be Quiet BQT P4-450W-SW1.3 450W  - PyleCrunch - 
​ Intel Pentium E2140 @ 2,14Ghz  - Sparkle GeForce 8600GT  - Seasonic S12II-330HB 330W  - testbirne - 




Intel Celeron S 4xx

Intel Celeron S 430 @ 3,33Ghz  - Palit GeForce 9600GT  - Enermax Infiniti 650W  - Rain_in_may84 - 

Intel Celeron S 430 @ 3,33Ghz  - EVGA GeForce 7900GS  - Enermax Infiniti 650W  - Rain_in_may84 - 

Intel Celeron S 430 @ 2,3Ghz  - EVGA GeForce 7900GS  - Xilence xp420.(12)r 420W  - Rain_in_may84 - 

Intel Celeron S 430 @ 2,34Ghz  - EVGA GeForce 7900GS  - Enermax Infiniti 650W  - Rain_in_may84 - 

Intel Celeron S 430 @ 0,9Ghz  - EVGA GeForce 7900GS  - Enermax Infiniti 650W  - Rain_in_may84 - 

Intel Celeron S 430 @ 0,9Ghz  - Intel GMA X3100 (G33)  - Corsair HX620W 620W  - Rain_in_may84 - 

Intel Celeron S 430 @ 0,9Ghz  - Intel GMA X3100 (G33)  - Xilence 350W ATX2.0 350W  - Rain_in_may84 - 



Intel Atom

Intel Atom 330 @ 1,6Ghz - Intel GMA 945 - 500W No Name - alex0582 -



 
Intel Xeon (auf Netburst-Basis)

2x Intel Xeon 5060 @ 3,73Ghz - 2x PNY Quadro FX 3500 - Dell NT mit 1000W - MSfree (Lookbeyond) -



 
Intel Pentium D (8xx/9xx)

Intel Pentium D 925 @ 4,33Ghz - Ati Radeon HD3870 - Seasonic S12II 330W - Kreisverkehr - 

Intel Pentium D 925 @ 4,33Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 8600GT - Seasonic S12II 330W - Kreisverkehr -



 
Intel Pentium 4 (Prescott)

Intel Pentium 4 650 @ 3,4Ghz  - Nvidia GeForce 7900 GTO@GTX  - LC-Power 6550 550W  - GamerPC - 

Intel Pentium 4 560J @ 3,6Ghz - Sapphire Radeon HD3870 - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W - Pokerclock -
 
Intel Pentium 4 560J @ 3,6Ghz  - Sapphire Radeon X1950pro  - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W  - Pokerclock - 




Intel Pentium 4 (Gallatin)

Intel Pentium 4 EE @ 3,4Ghz  - XFX Geforce 7800GS  - Engelkind u1-6250 250W  - ruyven_macaran - 




Intel Pentium 4 (Northwood)

Intel Pentium 4 @ 3,0Ghz - GeCube Radeon X1550 - Unbekannt - Pokerclock -

 Intel Pentium 4 @ 2,66Ghz  - MSI Geforce Ti 4200  - Unbekannt  - Player007 - 




Intel Pentium 3

Intel Pentium 3 @ 0,65Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 2 GTS - Powerman 235W - esqe -


----------



## Pokerclock (5. April 2009)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread (neu)*

*AMD*
*Übersicht nach Prozessoren geordnet*


AMD Phenom II X4 9x0

AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,2Ghz (bis 3,85GHz) - XfX Radeon HD 6950 XXX Dual-Fan-Edition - Enermax MODU87+ 500W - Pokerclock

 AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3,2Ghz - Nvidia GeForce GTX285 - Unbekannt - Spinal -

AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @ 3,2Ghz - PowerColor Radeon HD5850 - BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro P7 750W - Own3r -

AMD Phenom II X4 955 @ 3,2Ghz (bis 3,85GHz) - Gigabyte Radeon HD5770 - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W - Pokerclock

AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE @ 3,75Ghz - 2x Ati Radeon HD4870 X2 - Thermaltake Toughpower 1000W - bschicht86 -

AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE @ 3,0Ghz - Ati Radeon HD4870 - Enermax PRO82+ 525W - PCGH-Phenom-II-PC -

AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE @ 3,0Ghz - Sapphire Radeon HD4850 - Corsair HX 620W - Wire_Damage -





AMD Phenom II X3 7x0
 
AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE @ 3,2Ghz - Nvidia Geforce 470 - Cougar Power 400W - Kreisverkehr -

AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE @ 3,2Ghz - Nvidia Geforce 460 GTX Amp! - Cougar Power 400W - Kreisverkehr -





AMD Athlon II X4/X3/X2

AMD Athlon II X2 620 @ 2,6Ghz - Ati Radeon HD4200 (onboard) - Be Quiet Straight Power E7 400W - Pokerclock -





AMD Phenom X4 9xxx

AMD Phenom X4 9950 BE @ 3,144Ghz - Ati Radeon HD4870 - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 450W - totovo -

AMD Phenom X4 9850 BE @ 2,75Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 7950GT - Unbekannt - Las_Bushus -

AMD Phenom X4 9850 BE @ 2,5Ghz - AMD Radeon HD4870 - Corsair TX750W - Kreisverkehr -

AMD Phenom X4 9850 BE @ 2,5Ghz - Ati Radeon HD3870 - Corsair TX750W - Kreisverkehr -

AMD Phenom X4 9750 @ 2,52Ghz - XFX Radeon HD4890 - Intertech Coba Nitrox Rev. 2.0 750W - Mr_Lachgas -

AMD Phenom X4 9750 @ 2,4Ghz - ASUS HD4850 Matrix - Seasonic S12II 380W - Arrow1982 -

AMD Phenom X4 9750 @ 2,4Ghz - Ati Radeon X1900GT - Seasonic S12II 380W - Arrow1982 -

AMD Phenom X4 9750 @ 2,4Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 7600GS - Coba Nitrox IT-7750SG Rev. 2.0 750W - Mr_Lachgas -

AMD Phenom X4 9550 @ 2,2Ghz - Ati Radeon HD4870 - Enermax PRO82+ 525W - PCGH-AMD-PC -

AMD Phenom X4 9500 @ 2,2Ghz - Ati Radeon HD3850 - Be Quiet 470W - Isoroku -




AMD Athlon X2 7xx0 "KUMA"

AMD Athlon X2 7750 BE @ 2,7Ghz - XfX Ati Radeon HD4850 - Tagan TG500-U33 II "Superrock" 500W - Pokerclock -



 
AMD Opteron

2x AMD Opteron 885 @2,6Ghz@2,7Ghz - AMD Radeon HD3870 - Artl Hausmarke 650W - rehacomp - 

AMD Opteron 170 @ 2,8Ghz - MSI GeForce 7800GT - Antec True380 380W - Elkgrin (Lookbeyond) -

AMD Opteron 170 @ 2,5Ghz - Sapphire Radeon HD2900pro - Tagan PipeRock 500W - Alex89 -




AMD Athlon FX

2x AMD Athlon FX-74 @ 3,3Ghz  - 2x ASUS GeForce 8800GTS (G92)  - Tagan BZ Series PipeRock 1100W  - der8auer -

2x AMD Athlon FX-74 @ 3,3Ghz - 2x Nvidia GeForce 8800GT  - Tagan TG800-U33-2Force Series 800W  - der8auer - 



 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 xx00+

AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ - Nvidia GeForce 7950GT  - Enermax Liberty 500W  - Maggats - 

 AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ @ 2,8Ghz  - Sapphire Ati Radeon X1800XT  - Be Quiet Straight Power E5 600W - Zsinj -

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ - Zotac GeForce 8800GT  - OCZ 520W  - majorlove - 

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ @ 2,6Ghz - AMD Radeon HD3200 onboard - NoName 400W - Nobbis -

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ BE @ 3,2Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS (G92) - Corsair VX 550W - Kreisverkehr -

AMD Athlon 62 X2 5000+ @ 2,6Ghz - ATI Radeon HD4670 - Unbekannt 400W - RedBrain -

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ BE  - AMD Radeon HD3870  - Corsair VX450W  - Kreisverkehr - 

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ BE @ 2,8Ghz - AMD 780G/Radeon HD3200 - Corsair VX450W - Kreisverkehr -

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ @ 2,6Ghz - AMD 780G/Radeon HD3200 - CWT 320W - Stefan Payne -

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ @ 3,0Ghz - 2x Nvidia GeForce 9800GTX (Test von HybridPower) - Tagan 2ForceII 400-U33 - maGic - 

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ BE @ 2,6Ghz - Palit GeForce 9600GT - Xilence 450W - Lynx -

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ BE @ 2,6Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 8300 onboard - Enermax PRO82+ 385W - asdqwe -
 
AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ - XFX GeForce 8800Ultra  - Be Quiet 600W  - Potman - 

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ @ 2,4Ghz  - Nvidia GeForce 8800GTX - Be Quiet Straight Power BQT E5-700W  - Evilkilla - 

 AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ @ 2,4Ghz - 2x XFX GeForce 7900GTX  - Seasonic S12 600W  - Aoshi - 

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ - 2x Zotac GeForce 9800GT - Be Quiet Straight Power 600W - alex0582 -

 AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+@4600+ - Leadtek GeForce 8800GT  - Seasonic *S-500HT Active PFC F3  - killer89 - 

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ - Ati Radeon X1900XT  - Levicom VP 450B.BL 450W  - darkniz - 

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ - Ati Radeon X1900XT - Chieftec 450W - Spinal -

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ - Nvidia GeForce 7900GTX  - Tagan TG430-U15 430W  - mFuSE - 

 AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ - Mad-Moxx GeForce 7900GTO  - COBA AP-400X 400W  - Thomik - 

 AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ - Ati Radeon X850XT-PE  - Tagan TG430-U15 430W  - mFuSE - 

 AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2,75Ghz  - Nvidia GeForce 7600GT  - Seasonic S12 II 430W  - JimBeam - 

 AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2,6Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS  - Be Quiet Straight Power 550W  - SoniX - 

 AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ EE @2,0 Ghz  - Nvidia GeForce 6150 onboard - Be Quiet SP BQT E5-350W  - Evilkilla - 




AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE

AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE-2300  - AMD Radeon HD2600XT  - Xilence 420W  - Triple-Y - 

AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE-2300 - AMD Radeon HD3600 - Unbekannt 300W - willowman -




AMD Athlon 64 X2 4x50e

AMD Athlon 64 X2 5050e @ 2,6Ghz - EVGA GeForce 9800GTX - Trust 520W - terorkrümel -

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4850e @ 2,5Ghz - PowerColor HD4670 - Be Quiet PurePower 350W - cookiebrandt -

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4850e @ 2,5Ghz - Club3D HD4650 - Be Quiet Straight Power E6 350W - Arrow1982 -

AMD Athlon 64 X2 4850e @ 2,5Ghz - Onboard HD3200 Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H - Enermax Pro82+ 385W - PCGH-Budget-PC -



 
AMD Athlon 64 xx00+

AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 2,4Ghz- ASUS Ati Radeon - X1800XT  - Tagan TG-480-U15  - YoWoo - 

AMD Athlon 64 3800+ - MSI Radeon X550 - Tagan TG380-U01 380W - Steppenwolf2k (Lookbeyond) -

AMD Athlon 64 3700+ @ 2,64Ghz - Sapphire Radeon HD3870 - Zalman ZM460B-APS 460W - Namaker -

AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @2,42Ghz - HIS Ati Radeon X850XT-PE - Revoltec ChromusII 450W - derseppl -

AMD Athlon 64 3500+ - Ati Radeon X800  - Silentmaxx 420W Fanless 420W  - Philipp - 

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ - XFX GeForce 8800GTS  - HEC-350AR-PTF 350W  - UnderTaker_2 - 

 AMD Athlon 64 3200+ - XFX GeForce 7900GS  - Be Quiet 450W Blackline 450W  - point - 

 AMD Athlon 64 3200+ @ 2,4 Ghz - Gainward GeForce 6600GT  - SuperFlower 450W  - gedoens - 

 AMD Athlon 64 3200+ @ 2,25 Ghz  - Nvidia GeForce 6600GT  - Be Quiet P4-420W-S1.3 420W  - XxSneakerxX - 

AMD Athlon 64 3200+ - Ati Sapphire Radeon 9800pro  - Revoltec Star Series Chromus II 400W  - Dr.Helium - 

AMD Athlon 64 3000+  - Nvidia GeForce 6800 - Seasonic 350W - Goofi (Lookbeyond) -



 
AMD Athlon XP (M) xx00+

AMD Athlon XP 2800+ @ 2,5 Ghz- GeForce 6800LE  Be Quiet 450W Blackline 450W  point - 

AMD Athlon XP 2600+ - GeForce 5700LE  Unbekannt 400W  Eddy2 - 

 AMD Athlon XP 1700+ - Ati Radeon X850XT-PE  Seasonic **-300FS 300W  mFuSE - 


 

AMD Athlon Thunderbird

 AMD Athlon Thunderbird @ 1,4Ghz - Sapphire Radeon 9600SE - Fortron (FSP) 300W (Baujahr 2001) - Pokerclock - 



 
AMD Sempron xx00+ / LE-1xx0 

AMD Sempron LE-1150 @ 1,0Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 7050 - 80W Pico PSU - JimBeam -

AMD Sempron LE-1100 @ 1,9Ghz - Creative GeForce 4 Ti4200 64MB - NoName 350W - derseppl -

    AMD Sempron 3000+ - GeForce FX 5200 -  ENH-2824 240W Activ PFC  - HtPC -


----------



## Pokerclock (5. April 2009)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread (neu)*

*Nvidia
-Single-GPU- Übersicht nach Grafikkarten geordnet*


Nvidia GeForce GTX4x0

Nvidia Geforce 470 GTX - AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE @ 3,2Ghz - Cougar Power 400W - Kreisverkehr -

Nvidia Geforce 460 GTX AMP! - AMD Phenom II X3 720 BE @ 3,2Ghz - Cougar Power 400W - Kreisverkehr -





Nvidia GeForce GTX2x0

Zotac GeForce 285GTX AMP! - Intel Core i7 920 @ 2,4 und 3,8Ghz - Unbekannt - Fischi79 -

Nvidia GeForce 285GTX - Intel Quad Q6600 @ 3,51Ghz - Enermax Liberty 500W - Incredible Alk -

Nvidia GeForce GTX285 - AMD Phenom II X4 955 BE @3,2Ghz - Unbekannt - Spinal -

MSI GeForce 280GTX - Intel Quad Q6600 @ 3,56Ghz - Sapphire FirePSU 625W - Olstyle -

XfX GTX280XT - Intel C2D E6850 @ 3,7Ghz - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 650W - XfX_GTX280_XT -

Nvidia GeForce GTX260 - Intel C2D E8500 @ 3,17Ghz - Enermay Pro82+ 525W - PCGH-Premium-PC (Nvidia) -

Nvidia GeForce GTX260 - Intel C2D E8400 @ 3,0Ghz - Enermax PRO82+ 525W - PCGH-Intel-PC -

Palit GeForce GTX260 - Intel C2D E6750 @ 3,4Ghz - Be Quiet Straight Power E5 450W - ruf!o -

Palit GeForce GTX250 - Intel Pentium E6300 @ 2,793Ghz - Corsair CX 400W - Junkie -




Nvidia GeForce 9x00 

EVGA GeForce 9800GTX - AMD Athlon 64 X2 5050e @ 2,6Ghz - Trust 520W - terorkrümel -

Nvidia GeForce 9800GT - Intel C2D E5200 @ 2,5Ghz - Enermax PRO82+ 425W - PCGH-Silent-PC -

Nvidia GeForce 9600GT - Intel Xeon X3220 @ 3,0Ghz - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 430W - esqe -

Palit GeForce 9600GT - Intel C2D E8200 @2,66Ghz - Enermax Infinity 650W - Rain_in_may84 -

Nvidia GeForce 9600GT  - Intel C2D E4400 @ 3,0Ghz-   Zalman ZM360B-APS 360W -  mFuSE - 
 
Palit GeForce 9600GT - Intel Celeron S 430 @ 3,33Ghz -  Enermax Infiniti 650W  - Rain_in_may84 - 

Palit GeForce 9600GT - AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ BE @ 2,6Ghz - Xilence 450W - Lynx -




Nvidia GeForce 8800 Ultra/GTX

XFX GeForce 8800Ultra - AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ - Be Quiet 600W  Potman - 

XfX GeForce 8800GTX - Intel Xeon X3350 (=Q9450) @2,66Ghz - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 450W - derseppl -

 Nvidia GeForce 8800GTX - Intel C2D E6750 @ 3,2Ghz -  Be Quiet BQT E5-650W -  Mayday21 - 

Nvidia GeForce 8800GTX -  Intel C2D E6600 -  Enermax EG565AX-VE 565W  - PCGH_Daniel_W - 

 Asus GeForce 8800GTX - Intel C2D E6600 @ 2,88Ghz - Hiper HPU-4M580 580W  Bond2602 - 

Nvidia GeForce 8800GTX - Intel C2D E6600 @ 2,4Ghz  - Thermaltake Toughpower 600W - dereinzug - 

Leadtek GeForce 8800GTX - Intel C2D E6600 -  Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W -  Iyrell - 

Nvidia GeForce 8800GTX - Intel C2D E6600 - Unbekannt - Spinal -

XFX GeForce 8800GTX@Ultra - Intel C2D E4300 @ 3,1Ghz  - Enermax Liberty 620W - kampfschaaaf - 

Nvidia GeForce 8800GTX - AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ @2,4Ghz -  Be Quiet Straight Power BQT E5-700W  - Evilkilla - 



 
Nvidia GeForce 8800GT

Nvidia GeForce 8800GT - Intel Quad Q9550 @ 3,8Ghz - Be Quiet Straight Power 500W - rrallemann -
​   Nvidia GeForce 8800GT - Intel Quad Q6600 @ 3,2Ghz -  Seasonic M12 500W  - Overlocked - 

   Nvidia GeForce 8800GT - Intel C2D E8400 @ 3,6Ghz  - Tagan BZ 1100W  - StellaNor - 

ECS GeForce 8800GT   - Intel C2D E8400 @ 3,6Ghz  - BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 600 W - igoroff -

   Nvidia GeForce 8800GT - Intel C2D E8400 @ 3,0Ghz  - Seasonic S12II 430W  - Ecle - 

Leadtek GeForce 8800GT - Intel C2D E6750 @ 3,64Ghz  - Sharkoon Phasetech 350W  - asus1889 - 

Nvidia GeForce 8800GT - Intel C2D E6750 @ 3,6Ghz  - Be Quiet 450W  - Dr.House - 

Nvidia GeForce 8800GT - Intel C2D E6750 @ 2,66Ghz - Be Quiet 450W - grubsnek -

Nvidia GeForce 8800GT - Intel C2D E6750 @ 2,66Ghz - Be Quiet 450W - grubsnek -

Nvidia GeForce 8800GT  - Intel C2D E6600  - Enermax EG565AX-VE 565W  - PCGH_Daniel_W - 

 ASUS GeForce 8800GT - Intel C2D E4300 @ 2,67Ghz  - Silverstone ST50EF-Plus 500W - mctmax - 

Zotac GeForce 8800GT - AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ - OCZ 520W  - majorlove -  

Leadtek GeForce 8800GT - AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+@4600+ - Seasonic *S-500HT Active PFC F3  - killer89 - 




Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS

Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS (G92) - Intel C2D E6750 @ 3,4Ghz - Tagan 2Force-II 600W - ghettohomie -
 
Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS (G92) - Intel C2D E6750 @ 3,2Ghz - Corsair VX450 450W - w00tification -

 ​ XFX GeForce 8800GTS - Intel C2D E6750 @ 2,66Ghz - Be Quiet Straight Power 650W -  Letni - 

 Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS - Intel C2D E6750 @ 2,66Ghz  - Be Quiet Dark Power pro P6 530W  - benjasso - 

 Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS - Intel C2D E6750 @ 2,66Ghz  - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W  - benjasso - 

Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS (G92) - Intel C2D E6750 @ 2,66Ghz - CorsairVX450 450W - w00tification - 

Gainward GeForce 8800GTS (G92) - Intel C2D E4400 @ 3,2Ghz - Be Quiet Straight Power 600W - Joshka - 

​ EVGA GeForce 8800GTS - Intel C2D E4300 @ 2,7Ghz  - LC-Power LC6550 v.2.0-B 550W  - lexx0049 - 

 Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS - Intel C2D E4300 @ 2,4Ghz  - Be Quiet Straight Power 450W  - TK-XXL - 

Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS - AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ BE @ 3,2Ghz - Corsair VX 550W - Kreisverkehr -
 
 Nvidia GeForce 8800GTS - AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2,6Ghz - Be Quiet Straight Power 550W  - SoniX - 

XFX GeForce 8800GTS  - AMD Athlon 64 3200+ - HEC-350AR-PTF 350W  - UnderTaker_2 -  




Nvidia GeForce 8600/8400

Colorful GeForce 8600GT - Intel Pentium E2160 @ 3,2Ghz  Be Quiet BQT P4-450W-SW1.3 450W  PyleCrunch - 

Sparkle GeForce 8600GT - Intel Pentium E2140 @ 2,14Ghz  Seasonic S12II-330HB 330W  testbirne - 

Nvidia GeForce 8600GT - Intel Pentium D 925 @ 4,33Ghz - Seasonic S12II 330W - Kreisverkehr -

   Nvidia GeForce 8400GS - Intel C2D E8400 @ 3,0Ghz  Enermax EG465AX-VE(W) 465W  StellaNor - 




Nvidia GeForce 7950/7900/7800/7600

Nvidia GeForce 7950GT - AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ - Enermax Liberty 500W  - Maggats - 

XFX GeForce 7900GTX - Intel C2D E6600 @ 3,0Ghz  - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W  - Spooky - 

 Nvidia GeForce 7900GTX  - Intel C2D E4400 @ 3,0Ghz - Tagan TG430-U15 430W  - mFuSE - 

Nvidia GeForce 7900GTX - Intel C2D E4400 @ 3,0Ghz - Zalman ZM360B-APS 360W - mFuSE -

Nvidia GeForce 7900GTX  - AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+  - Tagan TG430-U15 430W  - mFuSE - 

 Nvidia GeForce 7900 GTO@GTX - Intel Pentium 4 650 @ 3,4 Ghz  - LC-Power 6550 550W  - GamerPC - 

Mad-Moxx GeForce 7900GTO - AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ - COBA AP-400X 400W  - Thomik - 

   MSI GeForce 7900GS - Intel Quad Q6600  Enermax 433W - EG465AX-V 430W  - Murxwitz - 

EVGA GeForce 7900GS - Intel Celeron S 430 @ 3,33Ghz  - Enermax Infiniti 650W  - Rain_in_may84 - 

EVGA GeForce 7900GS - Intel Celeron S 430 @ 2,34Ghz  - Enermax Infiniti 650W  - Rain_in_may84 - 

EVGA GeForce 7900GS - Intel Celeron S 430 @2,3Ghz  - Xilence xp420.(12)r 420W  - Rain_in_may84 - 

EVGA GeForce 7900GS - Intel Celeron S 430 @ 0,9 Ghz  - Enermax Infiniti 650W  - Rain_in_may84 - 

XFX GeForce 7900GS - AMD Athlon 64 3200+ - Be Quiet 450W Blackline 450W  - point - 

   Asus GeForce 7800GT - Intel Quad Q6600 @ 3,15Ghz - Enermax Liberty 500W - Desolation - 

 XFX Geforce 7800GS - Intel Pentium 4 EE @ 3,4Ghz - Engelkind u1-6250 250W  - ruyven_macaran -

Nvidia GeForce 7600GT - AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ @ 2,75Ghz  - Seasonic S12 II 430W  - JimBeam - 

Nvidia GeForce 7600GS - AMD Phenom X4 9750 @ 2,4Ghz - Coba Nitrox IT-7750SG Rev- 2.0 750W - Mr_Lachgas -




Nvidia GeForce 6800/6600

Nvidia GeForce 6800 - AMD Athlon 64 3000+ - Seasonic 350W - Goofi (Lookbeyond) -

Nvidia GeForce 6800LE - AMD Athlon XP 2800+ @ 2,5Ghz - Be Quiet 450W Blackline 450W  - point - 

Gainward GeForce 6600GT - AMD Athlon 64 3200+ @ 2,4Ghz - SuperFlower 450W  - gedoens - 

Nvidia GeForce 6600GT - AMD Athlon 64 3200+ @ 2,25Ghz  - Be Quiet P4-420W-S1.3 420W  - XxSneakerxX - 




Nvidia GeForce FX 5700/5200 

GeForce 5700LE - AMD Athlon XP 2600+ - Unbekannt 400W  - Eddy2 - 

 GeForce FX 5200  AMD Sempron 3000+ - ENH-2824 240W Activ PFC  - HtPC - 


 

Nvidia GeForce 4 Ti 4x00

MSI Geforce Ti 4200 - Intel Pentium 4 @ 2,66Ghz  - Unbekannt  - Player007 - 

Creative Geforce 4 Ti-4200 - AMD Sempron LE-1100 @1,9Ghz - NoName 350W - derseppl -




Nvidia GeForce 2

Nvidia GeForce 2 GTS - Intel Pentium 3 @ 0,65Ghz - Powerman 235W - esqe -


----------



## Pokerclock (5. April 2009)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread (neu)*

*AMD/Ati
-Single-GPU- Übersicht nach Grafikkarten geordnet*

Ati Radeon HD6xxx

XfX Radeon HD6950 XXX Dual-Fan-Edition - AMD Phenom II X4 955 € 3,2Ghz (bis 3,85Ghz) - Enermax MODU87+ 500W - Pokerclock -





 Ati Radeon HD5xxx

PowerColor Radeon HD5850 - AMD Phemon II X4 955 BE @ 3,2Ghz - BeQuiet! Dark Power Pro P7 750W - Own3r -

Gigabyte Radeon HD5770 - AMD Phenom II X4 955 € 3,2Ghz (bis 3,85Ghz) - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W - Pokerclock -
 




Ati Radeon HD48x0

XFX Radeon HD4890 - AMD Phenom X4 9750 @ 3,52Ghz - Intertecj Coba Nitrox Rev.2 750W - Mr_Lachgas -

MSI Radeon HD4870 - Intel Core i5 750 @ 2,667Ghz - Silverstone 300W - D!str(+)er -

Sapphire Radeon HD4870 - Intel Quad Q9550 @ 3,0Ghz - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro 430W - Firestarter -

Palit Sonic Radeon HD4870 - Intel Xeon E3110 @ 3,0Ghz - Seasonic S12-II 330W - riedochs -

AMD Radeon HD4870 - Inetl C2D E8500 @ 3,17Ghz - Enermax PRO82+ 525W - PCGH-Premium-PC (Ati) -

AMD Radeon HD4870 - Intel C2D E8400 @ 3,9Ghz - Enermax MODU82+ 625W - Digger -

AMD Radeon HD4870 - AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE @ 3,0Ghz - Enermax PRO82+ 525W - PCGH-Phenom-II-PC -

AMD Radeon HD4870 - AMD Phenom X4 9950 BE @ 3,144Ghz - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 450W - totovo -

AMD Radeon HD4870 - AMD Phenom X4 9850 BE @ 2,5Ghz - Corsair TX 750W - Kreisverkehr -

AMD Radeon HD4870 - AMD Phenom X4 9550 @ 2,2Ghz - Enermax PRO82+ 525W - PCGH-AMD-PC -

Powercolor Radeon HD4850 - Intel C2D E6850 @ 3,6Ghz - Enermax PRO82+ 625W - wrath0203 -

Sapphire Ati Radeon HD4850 - Intel C2D E6550 @ 2,456Ghz - LC Power 550W - SlimShady99 -

HIS Radeon HD4850 - Intel C2D E6400 @ 3,2Ghz - Tagan TG400-U33 - Soldat0815 -

Ati Radeon HD4850 - Intel C2D E6400 @ 3,2Ghz - Unbekannt - majorguns -

AMD Radeon HD4850 - Intel C2D E6300 @ 2,8Ghz - LC-Power LC6550 550W vs. Enermax MODU82+ 425W - M4rtin -

Sapphire Radeon HD4850 - AMD Phenom II X4 940 BE @ 3,0Ghz - Corsair HX 620W - Wire_Damage -

ASUS Radeon HD4850 - AMD Phenom X4 9750 @ 2,4Ghz - Seasonic S12II 380W - Arrow1982 -

XfX Radeon HD4850 - AMD Athlon X2 7750 "KUMA" @ 2,7Ghz - Tagan TG500-U33 II "Superrock" 500W - Pokerclock -




Ati Radeon HD46x0

Ati Radeon HD4670 - AMD Athlon 62 X2 5000+ @ 2,6Ghz - Unbekannt 400W - RedBrain -

PowerColor HD4670 - Amd Athlon X2 4850e @ 2,5Ghz - Be Quiet PurePower 350W - cookiebrandt -

Club 3D Radeon HD4650 - AMD Athlon X2 4850e @ 2,5Ghz - Be Quiet Straight Power E6 350W - Arrow1982 -



 
Ati Radeon HD38x0/36x0

Ati Radeon HD3870 - AMD Phenom X4 9850 BE @ 2,5Ghz - Corsair TX750W - Kreisverkehr -

Ati Radeon HD3870 - 2x AMD Opteron 885 @2,6Ghz@2,7Ghz - Artl Hausmarke 650W - rehacomp - 

Ati Radeon HD3870 - AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ - BE  Corsair VX450W  - Kreisverkehr - 

Sapphire Radeon HD3870 - AMD Athlon 64 3700+ @ 2,64Ghz - Zalman ZM460B-APS 460W - Namaker -

Ati Radeon HD3870 - Intel Pentium D 925 @ 4,33Ghz - Seasonic S12II 330W - Kreisverkehr -

Sapphire Radeon HD3870 - Intel Pentium 4 560J @ 3,6Ghz - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W - Pokerclock -

Ati Radeon HD3850 - AMD Phenom X4 9500 @ 2,2Ghz - Be Quiet 470W - Isoroku -

Ati Radeon HD3650 - Intel Pentium E2180 @ 2,0Ghz - Corsair HX520 520W - mFuSE -

Ati Radeon HD3650 - Intel Pentium E2180 @ 2,0Ghz - Corsair VX450 450W - mFuSE -

Ati Radeon HD3650 - Intel Pentium E2180 @ 2,0Ghz - Zalman ZM360B-APS 360W - mFuSE -

Ati Radeon HD3600 - AMD Athlon X2 BE 2300 - Unbekannt 300W - willowman -



​

Ati Radeon HD2900/2600 

AMD Radeon HD2900XT - Intel Quad Q6600 @ 3,56Ghz - Seasonic S12 500W - Olstyle -

AMD Radeon HD2900XT - Intel C2D E6600 @ 3,6Ghz  - Enermax 600W NoiseTaker 600W  - jack06 - 

 AMD Radeon HD2900 XT  - Intel C2D E6600  - Enermax EG565AX-VE 565W  - PCGH_Daniel_W - 

AMD Radeon HD2900pro - Intel C2D E6400 @ 2,93Ghz  - Be Quiet BQT P5-470W-S1.3 ATX 470W  - Alahel -

AMD Radeon HD2900pro - AMD Opteron 170 @ 2,5Ghz - Tagan PipeRock 500W - Alex89 -

AMD Radeon HD2600XT - AMD Athlon 64 X2 BE-2300 - Xilence 420W  Triple-Y - 




Ati Radeon X1950/1900

   Powercolor Ati Radeon X1950pro - Intel Quad Q6600  Unbekannt  Wannseesprinter - 

Sapphire Ati Radeon X1950pro  - Intel Pentium 4 560J @ 3,6Ghz  - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W  - Pokerclock -

Connect3D Radeon X1900XT - Intel C2D E6600 @ 2,4Ghz - Zalman ZM360B-APS 360W - xrayde (Lookbexond) - 

Ati Radeon X1900XT - Intel C2D E6300 @ 2,4Ghz  -Be Quiet P5 520W  - y33H@ - 
 
Ati Radeon X1900XT - AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ - Levicom VP 450B.BL 450W  - darkniz - 

Ati Radeon X1900XT - AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ - Chieftec 450W - Spinal -

Ati Radeon X1900GT - AMD Phenom 9750 @ 2,4Ghz - Seasonic S12II 380W - Arrow1982 -




Ati Radeon X1800/X1600/X1550/X1300

Sapphire Ati Radeon X1800XT@PE - Intel C2D E6600 @ 2,4Ghz -  Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P6 530W  - the Canadier - 

Sapphire Ati Radeon X1800XT - AMD Athlon 64 X2 5600+ @ 2,8Ghz  - Be Quiet Straight Power E5 600W - Zsinj -

ASUS Ati Radeon X1800XT - AMD Athlon 64 4000+ @ 2,4Ghz - Tagan TG-480-U15 -  YoWoo - 

GeCube Radeon X1550 - Intel Pentium 4 @ 3,0Ghz (Sockel 478) - Unbekannt - Pokerclock -




Ati Radeon X8x0/X6x0/X550/X300

Ati Radeon X850XT-PE - AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+  Tagan TG430-U15 430W  mFuSE - 

HIS Ati Radeon X850XT-PE - AMD Athlon 64 3500+ @2,42Ghz - Revoltec ChromusII 450W - derseppl -
 
 Ati Radeon X850XT-PE - AMD Athlon XP 1700+  Seasonic **-300FS 300W  mFuSE - 

Ati Radeon X800 - AMD Athlon 64 3500+ - Silentmaxx 420W Fanless 420W  Philipp -  

MSI Radeon X550 - AMD Athlon 3800+ - Tagan TG380-U01 380W - Steppenwolf2k (Lookbeyond) -




Ati Radeon 9xx0

Ati Sapphire Radeon 9800pro  - AMD Athlon 64 3200+  - Revoltec Star Series Chromus II 400W -  Dr.Helium -

Ati Sapphire Radeon 9600SE - AMD Athlon Thunderbird @ 1,4Ghz -Fortron (FSP) Baujahr 2001 300W - Pokerclock - ​


----------



## Pokerclock (5. April 2009)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread (neu)*

*-Onboard-Grafik- Übersicht nach Grafikkarten geordnet*


Nvidia GeForce 8x00

Nvidia GeForce 8300 onboard - AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ BE @ 2,6Ghz - Enermax PRO82+ 385W - asdqwe - 



Nvidia GeForce 7xx0

Nvidia GeForce 7050 - AMD Sempron LE-1150 @ 1,0Ghz - 80W Pico PSU - JimBeam -


 
Nvidia GeForce 61x0

Nvidia GeForce 6150 onboard - AMD Athlon 64 X2 3800+ EE @2,0 Ghz  Be Quiet Straight Power BQT E5-350W  Evilkilla - 



AMD HD4200 (785G)

AMD Radeon HD4200 - AMD Athlon II X4 620 @ 2,6Ghz - Be Quiet Straight Power E7 400W - Pokerclock -
 


AMD HD3200 (780G)

AMD Radeon HD3200 - AMD Athlon 64 X2 5200+ @ 2,6Ghz - NoName 400W - Nobbis -

AMD Radeon HD3200 (780G) - AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ BE @ 2,8Ghz - Corsair VX450W - Kreisverkehr -

AMD Radeon HD3200 (780G) - AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ @ 2,6Ghz - CWT 320W - Stefan Payne -

AMD HD3200 Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H - AMD Athlon 64 X2 4850e @ 2,5Ghz -  Enermax Pro82+ 385W - PCGH-Budget-PC -

 


Intel GMA 3x00 (G3x) onboard

Intel GMA 3500 (GM35)  - Intel C2D E4400 @3,0Ghz  - Zalman ZM360B-APS 360W  - mFuSE - 

Intel GMA 3100 (G31/33) - Intel C2D E4500 @ 2,2Ghz  - Fortron FSP350-60HLN 350W  - xQlusive -  

Intel GMA 3100 (G33) - Intel Celeron S 430 @ 0,9Ghz  - Xilence 350W ATX2.0 350W  - Rain_in_may84 - 

Intel GMA 3100 (G33) - Intel Celeron S 430 @ 0,9Ghz  - Corsair HX620W 620W  - Rain_in_may84 - 



Intel GMA 9xx onboard

Intel GMA 950 (945GC) - Intel Celeron S 430 @2,3 Ghz  - Xilence xp420.(12)r 420W  - Rain_in_may84 - 

Intel GMA 945 - Intel Atom 330 @ 1,6Ghz - 500W No Name - alex0582 -


*
-Multi-GPU- Übersicht nach Grafikkarten geordnet*


Ati Radeon 48x0 (X2) Crossfire

2x Ati Radeon HD4870 X2 - Intel Quad Q9550 @ 4,2Ghz - Be Quiet Dark Power Pro P7 850W - Rayd -

2x Ati Radeon HD4870 X2 - AMD Phenom II 940 BE @ 3,75Ghz - Thermaltake Toughpower 1000W - bschicht86 -

2x Ati Radeon HD4870 - Intel Quad Q6600 @ 3,2Ghz - Corsair 750W - Genim2008 -

2x Ati Radeon HD4850 - Intel C2D E6600 @ 3,38Ghz - Zalman ZM460B-APS 460W - AMDSempron -



Nvidia Quadro

2x PNY Quadro FX 3500 - 2x Intel Xeon 5060 @ 3,73Ghz - Dell NT mit 1000W - MSfree (Lookbeyond) -



Ndidia GeForce 2xx SLI

2x Nvidia GeForce 260GTX - Intel Quad Q6600 @ 3,0Ghz - Enermax Modu82+ - ZockerM. -
 

 
Nvidia GeForce 9800 SLI

2x Nvidia GeForce 9800GTX (Test von HybridPower) - AMD Athlon 64 X2 5000+ @ 3,0Ghz - Tagan 2ForceII-400 U33 400W - maGic -

2x Zotac GeForce 9800GT - AMD Athlon 64 X2 4400+ - Be Quiet Straight Power 600W - alex0582 -



Nvidia GeForce 8800 SLI

2x ASUS GeForce 8800GTS (G92) - 2x AMD Athlon FX-74 @ 3,3Ghz  - Tagan BZ Series PipeRock 1100W  - der8auer - 

2x Nvidia GeForce 8800GT - 2x AMD Athlon FX-74 @ 3,3Ghz - Tagan TG800-U33-2Force Series 800W  - der8auer - 

2x PoW Geforce 8800GT - Intel Quad Q6600 @ 3,2 Ghz - Enermax Liberty 500W - devon -

2x Nvidia Geforce 8800GT - Intel C2D E8600 @ 3,17Ghz - Tronje Force Majeure 420W - devon -
 
2x MSI Nvidia GeForce 8800GT - Intel C2D E6850 @3,0 Ghz  - LC Power 850W  - Krasser11 - 


 
Nvidia GeForce 7900 SLI

2x XFX GeForce 7900GTX - AMD Athlon 64 X2 4800+ @ 2,4Ghz - Seasonic S12 600W  Aoshi - 



*Notebook-Systeme*


Intel C2D T7xx0 (Centrino Pro)

Intel C2D T7300 @ 2,0Ghz  - Intel GMA X3100 (GM965)  - HP Compaq Business 6910p  - Pokerclock - 

Intel C2D T7250 @ 2,0Ghz - Nvidia GeForce 8600m GT - Dell XPS M1530 - devon -

Intel C2D T7100 @ 1,8Ghz - Nvidia Geforce 8600M GT - Kreisverkehr -


  
Intel C2D T2xx0 (Centrino/Centrino Pro)

Intel C2D T2330 @1,6Ghz - Nvidia 9300M G - Medion Akoya MD 96630 (Aldi) - derseppl -


 
Intel Pentium M (Centrino)

Intel Pentium M 760J @ 2,0Ghz -  Nvidia GeForce GO 7800 GTX  - Dr.Helium -



Intel Pentium III M

Intel Pentium III M @ 1,133 GHz  - S3 SuperSavage 64 SDR  - IBM Thinkpad T23  - point - 



*Netbook-Systeme (nach Hersteller geordnet)
*

ASUS

ASUS EeePC 900 - Intel Celeron @ 900mhz - Intel i915 - IGP Intel GMA 950 - Rain_in_may84 -



letzte Aktualisierung

 30.06.2011 20:30 Uhr

POST 290

Changelog 1 > Post direkt verlinkt
Changelog 2 > Link zum FAQ Netzteil Thread eingefügt
Changelog 3 > Die Rubrik "Netbook-Systeme" hinzugefügt
Changelog 4 > Link zur NT PCIex Stromsteckerliste hinzugefügt
Changelog 5 > Zweiteilung wegen Zeichenübertretung (50.000)
Changelog 6 > PCGH-PCs eingefügt (Post 204 im Watt-Sammel-Thread)
Changelog 7 > Idle/Load-Werte für Multi-GPU Werte (gemessen von PCGH) eingefügt
Changelog 8 > Tote Links entfernt (über 30)
Changelog 9 > Umzug wegen Platzmangel


----------



## Pokerclock (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Auflistung/Übersicht zu Systemen im Watt-Sammel-Thread (neu)*

Achja, könnten mal wieder ein paar aktuelle System eingefügt werden.


----------

